# wild discus frys



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got my new batch of discus babies . I got 10 Solomon Inanu cross they are doing great I will was wanting to post picture but I can't cause I need a new memorey card and won't be getting a new one any time soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> I will wanting to post picture but I can't cause I need a new memorey card and won't be getting a new one any time soon.


Offload the other pics first and then you'll have space. Or is the card totally failed. What are you using? SD cards?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The card is a sd card and it's permanently locked. The little white lever on the side came off. I will be getting a new card in a few days..



2wheelsx2 said:


> Offload the other pics first and then you'll have space. Or is the card totally failed. What are you using? SD cards?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have picked up a new memory card and here are a few pictures of the baby discus. Enjoy


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm is it just me or does this group look to be in better shape than the previous one? They look thicker.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They came in a lot bigger than the last ones and I have changed my feeding regimen also the beef heart and seafood mix i got from Kevin is great. I have a 4 from the last batch that have taken off and gotten really big .



athena said:


> Hmmm is it just me or does this group look to be in better shape than the previous one? They look thicker.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Dave !!!!

These babies are in GOOD SHAPE !!!!!

Can't imagine my domestic babies grow to those sizes !!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few better pictures of the baby discus enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are few new ones from today.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW they look GREAT!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Athena they are doing alot better. Since I have started a diffrent w\c routine. Instead of doing 3 to 4 small waters I do 2 90% w\c once when i get up and before i got to sleep. They are coming a long fine. But I was told by a few experts that i shouldn't waste my time and i should cull almost all of the smaller one but I have seen a good improvements all the smaller ones.



athena said:


> WOW they look GREAT!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

These guys have packed on some weight , glad to see.Whats their diet like ? Some colour showing up on them as well.Good job , and keep posting !


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they look great!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job Dave.....those babies are doing nicely


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Luke they get fed beef heart about to 7 to 10 times a day depends on how lazy i feel that day



Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> These guys have packed on some weight , glad to see.Whats their diet like ? Some colour showing up on them as well.Good job , and keep posting !


Thanks.



Algae Beater said:


> they look great!


Thanks Francis. They are doing great. I can't wait to see them in a few months



seanyuki said:


> Good job Dave.....those babies are doing nicely


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few new pictures of the little ones before a water change enjoy.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

They are all looking really nice Dave! I love the last 3 pics especially because you can see the patterns developing on them already.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

looked nice n well fed


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

They are coming along nicely, glad to see them put on a bit more colour and weight.You plan on keeping all of them once they get bigger? or selling some off? Either way, another large aquarium mut be in the works


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, can't wait to see them colour up soon.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

they are doing well, nice growth rate, pretty soon they'll look like their parents


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks they are starting to get some nice color and patterns on them . It also helps with a new light



Smiladon said:


> They are all looking really nice Dave! I love the last 3 pics especially because you can see the patterns developing on them already.


Thanks yes they are. They eat more than i do. lol


rsxed said:


> looked nice n well fed


Thanks Luke . They have had colour for a few weeks but the light i was using didn't help when taking pictures. I don't plan to sell any of them. I have put a lot of time and effort in to them and if did sell them . It would be cheap. I was planning to do a group by of wilds from the states in a few weeks and turn the 170 gallon tank in too wild tank but i have a lot of reno work to do on the tank stand and i need a new sump I have decided to wait until the fall. So yeah there will be another tank soon. It won't be big. I 'm thinking of getting a 150 cube tank for my domestics.



Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> They are coming along nicely, glad to see them put on a bit more colour and weight.You plan on keeping all of them once they get bigger? or selling some off? Either way, another large aquarium mut be in the works


Thanks me too.


bigfry said:


> Very nice, can't wait to see them colour up soon.


Yup they are going great. I'm planing to move them to their new tank in a few days . I think that will help with their development. How are your young heckels coming a long good. I hope.



kevin22 said:


> they are doing well, nice growth rate, pretty soon they'll look like their parents


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> So yeah there will be another tank soon. It won't be big. I 'm thinking of getting a 150 cube tank for my domestics.


That would be cool. My cube was going to be 36x36 originally (around 130 gallons but one side didn't fit the corner I wanted.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

The Heckels are in the 150 gallon, doing well.
Yes, bigger tank for your fish would help their growth since they are bigger now


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah after seeing Kevin's 150 cube. I want one like his and plus i don't have to get the bosses ( wife's ( approval she likes cube tanks especially the one at ipu in Richmond



2wheelsx2 said:


> That would be cool.  My cube was going to be 36x36 originally (around 130 gallons but one side didn't fit the corner I wanted.


That is good. I'll by some from John in the fall when i start up my wild tank. The little ones are going from a 30 gallon cube to a 40 gallon tank. we will see how that goes.



kevin22 said:


> The Heckels are in the 150 gallon, doing well.
> Yes, bigger tank for your fish would help their growth since they are bigger now


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Yeah after seeing Kevin's 150 cube. I want one like his and plus i don't have to get the bosses ( wife's ( approval she likes cube tanks especially the one at ipu in Richmond


Cant wait to see the cube tank setup 
From all the recent pics I've seen with cube tanks and Discus, I think its much better suited for discus instead of the rectangular standard tanks.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

You have some that are shaping up nicely. I guess it pays off going direct


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup I can't wait to get a cube tank. A few years back Ipu in richmond had their lg cube tank with discus in it and it look great. I won't be starting the tank till next fall or the new year.



Smiladon said:


> Cant wait to see the cube tank setup
> From all the recent pics I've seen with cube tanks and Discus, I think its much better suited for discus instead of the rectangular standard tanks.


Yeah thanks to your wonderful beef heart and seafood mix. Yes it does pay off getting them direct from the source after all the horrible luck i have had with discus from local sources. I have decided to get my fish direct from the supplier and no more dealing with middle man ...



MadgicBug said:


> You have some that are shaping up nicely. I guess it pays off going direct


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update with the little wild discus. The are doing great. The pictures were taken during feeding time. I have not move them in to their new home yet. I have been busy and i'm not sure if i want to move them in to a 90 gallon or the 45 gallon. Enjoy


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow a few of them look really big and the colours are starting to show.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yup they are starting to get some nice colour to them. I guess your beefheart and seafood mix can't be to bad for discus or fish in general.



MadgicBug said:


> Wow a few of them look really big and the colours are starting to show.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, great job. They grow very nicely.

What's their size now?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks . The largest one close to 2.5 " may be a little bigger. There are a couple that have not really grow at all. I want to cull them but I have strict orders from the wife to let them live. So far i have only lost 3 .



bigfry said:


> Yeah, great job. They grow very nicely.
> 
> What's their size now?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have moved the little ones to their new home and they are loving it . I moved them from a 30 gallon cube to a 40 gallon acrylic. I will be adding ac 110 in a few days . Here are some pictures enjoy...


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dave
Look great and just wondering where you got your tank from....looks great...it looks bigger then a 40 gallon???


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dean. Thanks the tank is 45 gallons and I got it from a friend.



dean9922 said:


> Hey Dave
> Look great and just wondering where you got your tank from....looks great...it looks bigger then a 40 gallon???


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Any updated pics Dave and what's their sizes?

Thinking of redoing my main tank. I'm on the fence as to go with babies to raise (a solid yr of heavy feeding and big time wc) or go with the large adults (big bucks)????


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

HEy Kevin . Here is the update you are looking for. They are doing great and eating like little pigs. enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

IMG]http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/bonsaidave78/020-9.jpg[/IMG]









































































This the largest of the group .He is around 3"


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Been on stealth mode in Simply.....Some of those are getting the red dots that are desirable. 

How big are your 3 largest ones from each strain and are they from the Dec batch?

Need to evaluate my time and effort


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> Been on stealth mode in Simply.....Some of those are getting the red dots that are desirable.
> 
> How big are your 3 largest ones from each strain and are they from the Dec batch?
> 
> Need to evaluate my time and effort


The frist batch is going good there about 4 to 5 that are going at a decent rate but they had a rough frist week. I won't get in to that what happen. THe frist batch i got 12 and i still have 9 of them and 4 are runt-ed and have not grown at all.

The soloman cross are going at the a good rate and not as fast . I have about 6 nice size ones out of 10 and all 10 are stil a live. The should be bigger but i'm happy with an inch per month growth i'm getting.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the little ones in their new home. I have moved them to a 75 gallon tank.enjoy


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Great pics of your good looking fish. Thanks for sharing. It is nice to learn from the experienced discus breeder like you, Dave.

Do you feed them bbs when they were young frys or they went straight to beef heart seafood mixture? Also you mention 90% w/c, do you do it daily? If so, how do you prepare the new water? Does it needs to be aged & treated with water conditioner and how long it needs to be aged? You also mention feeding the frys 7+ times per day, does this mean raising discus frys is only for people who are retired? I am a newbie trying to see if it is possible to raise discus frys if I am working and can only feed them in the morning & evening. Thanks.


----------

